# Is KDP Expanded Distribution worth it?



## Reynard (Nov 29, 2018)

I know I may be getting ahead of myself, but I do enjoy statistics so I was looking into it and was wondering if it's really worth it.  The royalties are 40%, vs 60% with standard, which would mean raising the min listing price and possibly hurting sales, although in the long run it would be fine if the book sold well enough.

I made an interesting spreadsheet showing the various minimum prices and mark-ups needed for each distribution system.  It’s all very interesting, but I was hoping that perhaps someone here has some insight that they could share that would help with my ignorance on the matter.


----------



## Mikeyboy_esq (Dec 3, 2018)

KDP Expanded Distribution has its pros and cons. Using this option costs you nothing to get your book into the Ingram Spark sales channels (most of them anyway), but the trade off is you won't earn as much royalties on each book compared to putting your book directly into Ingram Spark.   If you end up selling 90% or more of your books via Amazon (like I do), then KDP Expanded Distribution is probably the best way to go.  If you sell a lot more books via IS, then you probably should consider skipping KDP ext. dist. and just put your book directly into IS. 

 FYI: If you set up an account in IS, then you will probably have to pay $25 to upload your book there... meaning $25 PER FORMAT (ppk, hard cover, and eBook are 3 different formats). Also, if you later upload revisions, that will cost you another $25 per format. 

Note: If you use your own ISBN (not the free one that KDP offers) and you choose the KDP ext. dist. option, then your book will NOT be available to libraries and universities in the IS catalogue. This means you will probably lose out on some sales to libraries, but that may or may not be a big deal to you depending on whether you plan to sell your book to lots of libraries.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 4, 2018)

I see, well that clears up a few things.

Thank you.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Dec 4, 2018)

DO NOT CLICK THE BOX FOR EXPANDED DISTRIBUTION!

It will only bump up your minimum cover price and make you look like a vanity press author.
Also, at that inflated price, no one will wanna buy your book, especially the libraries and institutions they promise to reach.

You can still get your name on the library lists without expanded distribution.
It's just a scam.

BTW: On NOOK print services (Barnes & Noble) this option is not optional, so your books are way-expensive. 

Avoid Expanded distribution. Not worth it!


----------



## Reynard (Dec 4, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> It's just a scam.  Avoid Expanded distribution. Not worth it!



The more I have looked into it, the more I have thought that to be the case.  Thank you for the information.


----------

